# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Yπογραφη

## YiannisD

Μπορουμε να ενεργοποιησουμε vbcode ή html για τις υπογραφες ?

----------


## eatdis-admin

Αυτή τη στιγμή bbcode και html στις υπογραφές είναι απενεργοποιημένα για λόγους ασφαλείας.

----------


## WeepingMoon_ed

HTML το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά bbcode, γιατί;  :Smile: 
Δε νομίζω πως διατρέχει κανείς κίνδυνο μεγαλύτερο από ότι με ένα post μιας κι εκεί επιτρέπεται bbcode.  :Smile:

----------


## eatdis-admin

WeepingMoon, απάντησα βιαστικά εχθές το βράδυ και μεσα στη βιασύνη, απάντησα λάθος.
Οκ το bbcode στις υπογαφές, ενεργοποιήθηκε.

Η html όμως, όπως καταλαβαίνω ότι καταλαβαίνεις, θα μείνει εκτός. Κάποια στιγμή πριν από 1-2 χρόνια, η ιστοσελίδα δέχτηκε μια επίθεση από κάποιον hacker. Χάσαμε τότε σημαντικό περιεχόμενο και η σελίδα μας έμεινε κλειστή για αρκετό καιρό, μέχρι να ξαναέρθει σε κάποιο "αξιοπρεπές" σημείο περιεχομένου και κίνησης.

----------


## WeepingMoon_ed

Ωραία!  :Big Grin: 

Δυστυχώς την θυμάμαι εκείνη την περίοδο και πολύ με είχε λυπήσει αυτό το γεγονός...  :Frown: 
Ελπίζω πλέον να μην κινδυνεύει το site...  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bionic_ed

είστε βέβαιοι πως το bb code λειτουργεί τώρα? επιχείρησα να βάλω
ένα τικερ στην υπογραφή μου ανεπιτυχώς  :Smile:

----------


## YiannisD

Tα ιδια κ εγω. Ενω δεχεται τον url κωδικα, δεν πιανει το στρινγκ για το img !

----------


## WeepingMoon_ed

Εμένα πάντως μια χαρά εμφανίζεται.  :Smile:

----------


## bera

ουτε εγω μπορω να βαλο πος ακριβοσ γινετε

----------


## YiannisD

χεχεχε

Το καλο το παλικαρι ξερει κ αλλο μονοπατι. Save, το ανεβασα στο http://www.imageshack.us και το περασα στην υπογραφη με [/img]

----------


## bionic_ed

ναι αλλά θα εξαφανιστεί γρήγορα γιατί δεν με μένουν συνέχεια οι φωτό εκεί  :Frown:

----------


## YiannisD

ΜΠα...

Το παρακατω το βρηκα στα FAQ του Site




> -How long will my uploaded images be available?
> 
> -Your images will only be deleted if they do not adhere to our Terms of Service. Otherwise, your images will be available forever.





Βρηκα κ αστειουτσικο avatar !

----------


## bera



----------


## bera



----------


## sinaki

Εγώ έχω μια φωτογραφία που θέλω να βαλω σαν υπογραφή αλλά δεν τη δέχεται....
Μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος???

(δεν ξέρω και πολλά απο υπολογιστές.... τι είναι το BB CODE???)

----------

